

Increase Revenue with Friendly Credit Card Errors - martinnormark
http://blog.milkshakeshop.com/post/Increase-Revenue-with-Friendly-Credit-Card-Errors.aspx

======
potatolicious
Personal anecdote: I was booking a room with Delta Hotels recently, and it
declined my card repeated saying that my expiry date was wrong (it wasn't).

At some point I figured that my booking date was _after_ the expiry date,
which makes some sense that they would not accept it. Clearly they had the
code logic to check for this, but they couldn't get the error message to tell
me this?

Instead they threw me the old "your expiry date is invalid!" message.

------
mseebach
I don't get how so many otherwise smart startups neglect to have a big fat
link to their company website on their blog.

~~~
Semiapies
Yes, especially with a logo and tagline at the top.

------
slapshot
A good tip to improve around the margins, but fixing your main product/service
needs to come first before you devote time to details like this. This tip will
increase your revenue 5% once; an improved product might increase it 5% per
month.

In other words: prioritize.

~~~
RyanGWU82
This seems like a great thing to prioritize. It's easy and it affects people
who have already decided to pay. It seems ridiculous to lose a customer who
_wants_ to give you money. The return on investment is probably far greater
than usability fixes earlier in the customer acquisition pipeline.

~~~
martinnormark
I agree. Never ever lose customers who are trying to throw money at you. Not
only will you lose that one sale where they get the errors, they'll probably
never return.

------
kogir
All I saw initially was the red input box. I initially skipped completely over
the error message, thinking it was an ad. Only after being thoroughly confused
for a minute did I notice it.

~~~
Semiapies
Good point, but this is something that would appear either on a refresh or
with a little Ajax, which would make it stand out to people using it.

